# Im confused!



## marcjacob (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey all, Im wanting to move with my partner to Gran Canaria. We will be renting a fairly cheap appartment. 

We are from the UK. Im stuggling to find reliable information so i thought id ask here 

First im getting conflicting information about wether i need to register. One site says i have to register with the office of employment, which gives 90 days to find work, then i have to apply for a residency card. Another says i dont need a residency card.

The other thing is that im not looking for a job! Im self employed and my business is 100% internet run so relocating it is simple. My partner may or may not look for work as my income should cover it. 

The other thing i cant seem to find is the procedure for renting. What deposit is usually required and how does that differ from the UK or is it the same?

I think my googley searches are making me more confused lol!


----------



## DUCC (Jun 30, 2007)

Hola,

don't worry, Your case is relatively simple. 

Working as a freelance just requires Your registration as an "autonomo". The registration should be handled by a certified tax/labour agency ("asesor laboral/fiscal"). 

Your business registrations requires a permanent residence first. I.e. you need to have either a long-term "largo tiempo") rental agreement (longer than 3 months) or proof of having bought a home.

The tax/labour agency will then be able to
1. apply for a "NIE" (Foreigners registration Number) - please note: there is no/no more "tarjeta de residencia" - its was just abolished for the Canaries in April!
2. register You with the Revenue Service ("Hacienda") and 
3. the Social Security System ("Securidad Social") - social security payments are compulsory also for anyone working self-employed (approx. 270 Euros/month min.).

The registration just takes a few hours so the the major problem is really to find a suitable house or apartment. This takes normally a while: 
1. It is difficult to find any broker or owner to react to Your enquieries as long as You are still abroad, realistically You can only start Your search after Your arrival on Gran Canaria
2. Most of the houses are for sale and not for rent. However, in the touristic areas of Gran Canaria (Maspalomas, Mogan) should should find quite a few.

Subsequently it is recommended that you make a hotel arragement for the first 1-3 months, after Your arrival open up a local bank account to improve Your financial standing for the upcoming negotiations and employ a reliable (!not many around!) real estate agent. The charges (mandatory by law) upon conclusion of a rental agreement are 1 monthly rent for each: 
1. 1st month's rent
2. deposit ("fianza") and 
3. the real estate agent

Normally there is a standard contract for long-term (=longer than 3 months) rental agreements. It is very important to choose a reliable real estate agent to work for You because the agent should also negotiate contract details on your behalf an in your favour.

Don't worry, if you need a few weeks before You can register jobwise especially, if You move during the second half of the year. Meanwhile You just stay on the british system.

If You have any further questions or need recommendations for agents etc. just drop me a line via PM.

Saludos de Gran Canaria
Bill


----------



## marcjacob (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow you guys are great! I cant thank you enough 

Can i ask, is it true that if i was employed, id get unemployment if i lost my job, but as self employed i dont? That seems odd to me. Not likely to happen but when self employed you always need a get out if sales just stop dead as if that happens you dont get paid, period!

Its scary this as i dont know what to expect, i could be ripped off and not even know about it!

I have tried searching this stuff, maybe im crap at google but i get ten answers for each question lol! Seriously, thanks for this help, i am very honestly very greatfull.


----------



## DUCC (Jun 30, 2007)

Hola,

unemployment payments are the same for layed off employed or self-employed having lost their work.

There is affluent information about labour spanish labour regulations e.g. on the webpages of the spanish labour ministry, however practically 100% is a. in spanish an often directed to experts.

Your case is pretty average, so continue to be cautious but also don't expect too many potential pitfalls.

Saludos de Gran Canaria
Bill


----------

